
Patrick Llewellyn, CEO of 99designs, Speaks of Building a Career as a Designer - Kechol
http://edmaps.co/en/moocsnews/99designs/
======
chrisbennet
Soo, lots of designers submit their work but only one gets paid? Yeah, that's
not exploitive...

